# The joy of using eco-complete



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

Welp, I just set up my 20 gallon vivarium tank. I used eco-complete for a substrate (one and a half bags were plenty for this smaller, semi-aquatic tank).

Anyway, here are my thoughts (so far):

1) Excellent color--a nice, dark coloration that isn't so black that it looks fake. Eco-complete is a nice, subtle blend of different colored gravel--hardly noticable, but enough to make the substrate look natural.

2) Absolutely no rinsing or cloudy water--and I have a decent current flowing through this stream tank! This is what originally sold me on eco-complete...I have had bad experiences with laterite and flourite in the past.

3) Plants (including glosso) were a breeze to plant and keep in place--not a single plant has come loose, and the gravel isn't all that thick (about 2-3 inches).

4) Cheaper than flourite--and 20 Lbs goes further! Go look at a bag of flourite and a bag of eco-complete...the eco-complete is clearly larger and (at least at my LFS) cheaper.

Of course, since I just set up this tank I have no feedback on the long-term benefits of eco-complete. So far, things are going well...

^iMp^


----------



## spellweaver9 (Sep 25, 2003)

i have eco-complete in my 30 gallon and ,my plants look great- i love it--tank has been set up about 5 months now. i put flourite in a 10 gallon 2 weeks ago and i hate it, i wanted to try it out and wish i had stayed with eco-complete. but at least i know what to put in my 90 when i get it going. my water in the eco tank is clear and no trouble---the flourite tank looks like muck. and i rinsed it a dozen times. ECO-COMPLETE IS GREAT and my #1 choice  plus i love the fact you just pour the eco directly in the tank.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Eco-Complete is about 8$ more expensive than Flourite where I live, and it takes more bags to fill a tank than Flourite due to the water weight. Still, I prefer the Eco-Complete.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

what stores sell it? does petco or petsmart or walmart sell it?


----------



## spellweaver9 (Sep 25, 2003)

i have my lfs order it for me, but you can get it at www.bigalsonline.com and also i think www.drsfostersmith.com has it, but to save the shipping i would try get your lfs to order it for you, it also puts money in there pocket. i pay $35 for 2 bags. i happen to have a great lfs and they have ordered a bunch of different things for me, good-luck


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

My Eco - Complete Rating

********** *10 Stars* :wink:


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

The other day I saw both flourite and eco-complete at my local PetSmart. So local stores might stock differently than on-line.

Note: this particular PetSmart is doing a GREAT job with its plants. Nothing exotic, but it you want some java fern, moneywort, hornwort, sag, etc, they have really healthy large bunches for cheap $.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Eds, How much do they sell their eco-complete and fluorite for? Maybe I could get my local petsmart to special order them, at least now i know that they CAN order them.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I'll check next time I'm in, which might not be for a while. So you might be better off asking them yourself.

I mainly checked cause when I was amending my gravel a few months back I was having trouble finding flourite locally. Petsmart said they normally had it, but were out of stock at the moment. So when I went in the other day I checked.

BTW - I ended up adding sand and laterite instead.

I may be completely off-base, but I think flourite might have been in the mid 20s, maybe $22-25 for a bag. Not sure how heavy either. Maybe 18" across and 2 feet long. Maybe 25#.

Didn't check the eco.


----------



## thetunnelfades (Nov 21, 2003)

I was thinking about getting Eco Complete myself!


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Over the weekend saw flourite at Petsmart for $25.
No eco on shelf, but didn't ask.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

One aspect of Eco-Complete that I like is the fact that the bacteria-containing water that comes with the substrate is the _exact_ amount I prefer to have covering the substrate when, say, I am planting Glosso. It's a simple thing, really. But it is very much appreciated when starting a new tank.


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

Local Petsmart here in Erie, Pa just started to carry Flourite in-store, so I'm hoping they get some Eco-Complete in. LFS carries Flourite as well, but they haven't got any Eco-Complete, but I plan to ask them about it.



> 3) Plants (including glosso) were a breeze to plant and keep in place--not a single plant has come loose, and the gravel isn't all that thick (about 2-3 inches).


I just planted some Anacharis in my 6G w/ Flourite & had lots of fun trying to plant one while not uprooting another >_<


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

get tweezers my friend!!!!


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes yes... Thats on the list for things needed for the 20g long I'm setting up. Finishing up my DIY hood & it's article and trying to find a local source for Eco Complete, even if I have to wait a month or so (if I can hold out that long  )


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hi daemon, you have a website? what is it? i wanna check it out. 

thanks


----------

